# AMD Ryzen 5950x Temp related questions



## saikamaldoss (Jan 21, 2021)

I recently purchased 5950x and I am a bit concerned about the temps I see and want to know if this is normal. I am not sure about the temps as I upgraded from 3700 which use to show 55 as Max temp at stress test. 

CPUZ screenshot 






Idel temp






Stress test running Prim95 which is 57c and wont go beyond no matter how many hours I run it. 





Running CPUZ stress test 





Problem is that when I run CPUZ stress test. it goes to 75C :O

I have a 360MM radiator and Hydro X series Pump and Commander pro with CPU block. I am very much worried looking at the temp. I am also running CPU voltage offset  - 0.123500 to ensure Asus hero VIII WIFI is not pushing too much V to the CPU... 

I would like to know if the temps are normal or I should RMA for this temp. I googled it and getting different opinions and I am not convinced. 

If I set the CPU voltage offset  - 0.08250 then when I do, Stress test or Prime, all core goes to 4.7 too 4.73gz and temp goes up by 1 to 2c up to 77c


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

If it goes to 4.7 ghz all core. Something tells me that motherboard might have some sort of core enhancements active or pbo is on. Cause 75 c is high but not worrying high. Max temp for zen 3 is 90 degrees Celsius. After that it thermal throttles. Infact if it is overclock and runs 4.7 ghz with overclock fully stable. 75 degrees Celsius is actually pretty good for 16 cores at that clock speed. 

Cause at stock this usually runs around the 3.8 to 4 ghz when all cores are fully utilized. So tjeck ryzen master and bios for overclock, PBO and other enhancements features active. Cause 4.7 ghz all core when fully loaded is not normal behavior as far I know.

But overall I will not be corcerned about temp before it goes beyond 80 c. Then I will say it's time to stop an overclock or take a look at the cooling.


----------



## oldwalltree (Jan 21, 2021)

This seems normal my last Gen Ryzen 9 has similar temps on an EK AIO with all core at 4.3. As long as all your fans are spinning, you have them in a configuration that makes sense, and the pump is working you are good!


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 21, 2021)

saikamaldoss said:


> I recently purchased 5950x and I am a bit concerned about the temps I see and want to know if this is normal. I am not sure about the temps as I upgraded from 3700 which use to show 55 as Max temp at stress test.
> 
> CPUZ screenshot
> 
> ...


Use https://www.hwinfo.com/download/


----------



## saikamaldoss (Jan 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> If it goes to 4.7 ghz all core. Something tells me that motherboard might have some sort of core enhancements active or pbo is on. Cause 75 c is high but not worrying high. Max temp for zen 3 is 90 degrees Celsius. After that it thermal throttles. Infact if it is overclock and runs 4.7 ghz with overclock fully stable. 75 degrees Celsius is actually pretty good for 16 cores at that clock speed.
> 
> Cause at stock this usually runs around the 3.8 to 4 ghz when all cores are fully utilized. So tjeck ryzen master and bios for overclock, PBO and other enhancements features active. Cause 4.7 ghz all core when fully loaded is not normal behavior as far I know.
> 
> But overall I will not be corcerned about temp before it goes beyond 80 c. Then I will say it's time to stop an overclock or take a look at the cooling.



I think only CPU current is set to 1 and nothing other then CPU voltage I have messed with.  So its normal to see Prime95 max out at 57 and CPUZ stress test 75 ?



oldwalltree said:


> This seems normal my last Gen Ryzen 9 has similar temps on an EK AIO with all core at 4.3. As long as all your fans are spinning, you have them in a configuration that makes sense, and the pump is working you are good!



That is good news then. I have not set any clock. I do notice clock speed is better when less power is supplied. I had to do that by using offset as my default, CPU shows 1.44 or 1.47 which is scary



harm9963 said:


> Use https://www.hwinfo.com/download/



not much use to me if that was suppose to help as I do not see any other info other than just temp. what is the ambient temp and what CPU is that ? What's the cooling on it ?


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 21, 2021)

saikamaldoss said:


> I think only CPU current is set to 1 and nothing other then CPU voltage I have messed with.  So its normal to see Prime95 max out at 57 and CPUZ stress test 75 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's difficult to say what temp are normal. It is also dependent on what work load you put on the cpu. There are a significant difference between a light load and a AVX load.

I would try run cinebench R20 version in a loop and se where temp it max out at. That is an avx load. If the cpu still max out around the 75 degrees Celsius and also monitor all core clock speed. With cinebench R20. The CPU shut top out at around the 4 ghz mark for all cores if the cpu runs completely stock. Maybe a little higher if you have made a voltage offset.









						Download MAXON Cinebench R20
					

Download the all newCinebench.  Cinebench is a real-world cross-platform test suite that evaluates your computer's hardware capabilities. Improvements to Cinebench Release 20 reflect the overall adv...




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## saikamaldoss (Jan 22, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It's difficult to say what temp are normal. It is also dependent on what work load you put on the cpu. There are a significant difference between a light load and a AVX load.
> 
> I would try run cinebench R20 version in a loop and se where temp it max out at. That is an avx load. If the cpu still max out around the 75 degrees Celsius and also monitor all core clock speed. With cinebench R20. The CPU shut top out at around the 4 ghz mark for all cores if the cpu runs completely stock. Maybe a little higher if you have made a voltage offset.
> 
> ...


OK, tested it and I set 30min loop and Its worst. It went past 75 and was settling at 78 - 79


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 22, 2021)

saikamaldoss said:


> OK, tested it and I set 30min loop and Its worst. It went past 75 and was settling at 78 - 79


Well that´s and AVX load for you. What whas the all core coreclock?
Knowing coreclock would help a lot to know.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 22, 2021)

You can read about PBO settings and se temps here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-guides-experience.275640/page-8#post-4442172


----------



## saikamaldoss (Jan 22, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Well that´s and AVX load for you. What whas the all core coreclock?
> Knowing coreclock would help a lot to know.



All core dropped a bit by 52mhz after I tweaked a bit as per Jesdals link.. But its using less power at 4.548GHz and wont go past 70 .. dont worry about the max you see on core temp. it always jumps to that and then drops and settles at 70







jesdals said:


> You can read about PBO settings and se temps here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-guides-experience.275640/page-8#post-4442172





I tried to mess with PBO as per your post and I enabled some settings and now it wont go past 70c at 1.184v stable at 4.548 which is only 60 or so slower than the other settings I had 
Thanks man.


That single thread score you posted is nice. But at what cost ? what's the setting on it ? I only have a 3200 14C ram. will that affect the score ?  I am running 64GB total.

Setting changes I made..





Here is how it looks now. A




I also removed the Offset for CPU voltage in (-) and set it to Auto.


----------



## Plug (Jan 23, 2021)

i see a lot of people using low vcore when running all core clocks, just make sure that your getting the performance for that desired clock.. at that desired voltage cause
with ryzen at low voltage it may run perfectly good and not crash but you will end up with clock stretching issues where by the performance wont scale with the speed your running.....

for instance all core 4.6ghz might be stable @ say 1.118v but run that same clock at say 1.23-1.3v will net you even more performance at the same clocks. due to not giving the cpu enough juice to run at desired speed ..


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 23, 2021)

saikamaldoss said:


> I think only CPU current is set to 1 and nothing other then CPU voltage I have messed with.  So its normal to see Prime95 max out at 57 and CPUZ stress test 75 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HWmonitor is obsolete by now and lacking a tone of info for modern systems.
Please spend some time and try HWiNFO sensors mode. You may not know what to look but others can and will probably help you.
Have it in this form:


Maximize window and add more with blue arrows down left. Adjust colums by grabing the lines in headlines (top bar).

The more sensor are visible the better, but make sure all 4 values (curr, min, max, avg) are visible too. SDD/HDD, GPU, and Network info are not relevant for what you trying to find.
Also if the Corsair commander is shown in this window it would be nice to include in screenshot like my H110i is shown above. If its not shown right click the system tray HWiNFO icon, select settings, safety tab and make sure CorsairLink and Asetek support is enabled. When you do this *do not* run HWmonitor with HWiNFO+iCUE. They dont like each other!!

You can screenshot 1 during P95, 1 during CB R20 and what ever other load you like.

A little info about your water cooler would be nice also. For example how you control your Rad fans? With CPU temp or water temp?
I'm controling mine with water temp.



*Also, do not panic with 75C CPU temp. Its max operating temp is 95C. *I'm not saying dont try to do better, just that your CPU won't be damaged by 75C. The default power draw of 5950X is 50+% more from a 3700X. 142W vs 88W respectively, so dont expect the 5950X to run the same temps as 3700X did when you full load it.



saikamaldoss said:


> I think only* CPU current is set to 1* and nothing other then CPU voltage I have messed with.  So its normal to see Prime95 max out at 57 and CPUZ stress test 75 ?


Setting EDC to 1 was a trick used for ZEN2 to be pushed more. Shouldnt be used with ZEN3. It has curve optimizer for this.


----------

